# Any BH's have a WW refuse to tell who the OM was?



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

Any BH's have a WW refuse to tell who the OM was?


----------



## movin on (Jan 24, 2012)

My ww told me. If not I would have looked at that as protecting om and loyalty to om and I would not have considered anything other than D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verpin zal (Feb 23, 2013)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/142889-any-ww-never-tell-their-bh-who-om-why.html ?


----------



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

bump


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Are you trying to reconcile.

If you're trying to reconcile. She MUST be willing to give ALL information you need.

If she's hiding things, it'll never work. She's just trying to rugsweep. Also she's protecting the OM. See it's harder to go underground when you know who to watch out for.


----------

